# Have You Seen This!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a look at this

http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/health_medical/article1956578.ece

Theres hope for you yet girls.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Vicki

I've read the article and personally i think it's a bad idea sorry girls I know I'll get some bad feedback.
I was taliking to my DH who is in the forces about this and he said from a soldiers point of view if they are offered money they will do it and s*d the consequences. I now they will be informed but how many young single lads who's life consists of working hard and believe me these guys work their butt's off, fighting in wars that really have nothing to do with them and on time off drinking plenty of beer that any normal young guy would be in the Priory. I've been married to a soldier for 10 years and have also been part of the services myself. So I'm not talking rubbish, these young guys won't for a minute think about what could happen in 18 years when they are happily married with 2.4 children of there own and have forgotten to tell their DW and there's a knock on the door so to speak.

We are considering sperm share but the more i think about it the more against it i am for personal reasons.

I think this is a long and powerful topic and hope there are lots of positive posts

take care
love Maria xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I do think the soldiers thing is a bit too much.

But I was looking at it from your average 'Joe Public' view that people know that it will be available.

I can totally understand your concern...and do think to myself why single out soldiers for the article. I too was married to a serviceman who fought in the first Gulf war (we're divorced now) 

Love

Vicki x


----------

